# Where can I buy plastitol transfers?



## kkappy (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello, I have currently been buying transfer sheets and printing them out on my inkjet printer and putting them on t-shirts with my heat press. I have never used plasitols before. I am curious where I buy them and how much they are? Will they feel more real then the ones i have been using? I find that the dark shirts one feel like an iron on and i hate that. Please let me know where some good companies are that i can buy transfers from or can make me some..


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I would suggest getting samples from custom plastisol transfer makers. I would also suggest purchasing some stock transfers as samples from vendors such as Pro-World.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Right. Plastisol transfers feel, look, wear like screen printing. The biggest difference is with a screened transfer, dark colors actually take a lighter coat of ink to cover. Minimum is usually around 100. See Pro World, Transfer Express at left, As well as Ace Transfer and many others. Most have stock transfers that can be bought as few as a dozen as well as doing custom transfers. God Bless.


----------



## kkappy (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, what if I have a customer who wants specific things in a design. This guy literally wants a sun, light house in the background, then on the beach wants palm trees, a pontoon boat, fire, cooler etc. Can someone customize this for me?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

kkappy said:


> Okay, what if I have a customer who wants specific things in a design. This guy literally wants a sun, light house in the background, then on the beach wants palm trees, a pontoon boat, fire, cooler etc. Can someone customize this for me?


Do you want someone to do the artwork for you or do you want someone to produce plastisol transfers from artwork you have created?


----------



## kkappy (Jan 14, 2010)

possibly both..I have something done already, but now he wants more added to it and i did it in corel draw. So i was just thinking maybe someone else would be able to get this done faster than i would be able to. I'm still pretty new at Corel draw and even creating designs etc.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Post a pic of the design please so we can take a look.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Most of the custom transfer co's have art depts. They can do the whole thing. Also there are artists on the board who can do it. I would get a quote from a transfer co. first. God Bless.


----------



## kkappy (Jan 14, 2010)

What transfer company would you suggest?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Pro World, see link at left under preferred vendors. They do good work and support this site.


----------



## Strictlybusiness (Jan 4, 2009)

I was faced with the same challenge once.... I suggest versatranz.com they do tranfers (you can create and email or they can do the artwork). They also do vinyl and sell heat transfer supplies and equipment. I have used them for about 5 years. Good Luck!


----------



## kkappy (Jan 14, 2010)

I have attached the photo I am talking about..take a look and tell me who you think may help me out?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kkappy said:


> Hello, I have currently been buying transfer sheets and printing them out on my inkjet printer and putting them on t-shirts with my heat press. I have never used plasitols before. I am curious where I buy them and how much they are? Will they feel more real then the ones i have been using? I find that the dark shirts one feel like an iron on and i hate that. Please let me know where some good companies are that i can buy transfers from or can make me some..


There's a whole list of good companies that produce plastisol transfers at the top of this forum section here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I would say with lots of colors F&M freedom transfers.


----------

